# Custom Grips



## Buff (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

What they made out of? They look a little like a couple sets of Spalted Birch and Burl Buckeye


----------



## Buff (Jun 21, 2009)

Some kind of polymer. They were made by a guy named Phil at designergrips.com. Only took about a week.


----------



## AZ 9mm/45 (Jan 10, 2010)

Maybe Paul? He does a lot of different grips


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice

:smt1099


----------



## yzfrider (Jan 17, 2010)

very unique.


----------

